# Exercise Protects the Heart Via Nitric Oxide



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Exercise Protects the Heart Via Nitric Oxide, Researchers Discover ScienceDaily – Exercise both reduces the risk of a heart attack and protects the heart from injury if a heart attack does occur. For years, doctors have been trying to dissect how this second benefit of exercise works, with the aim of finding ways to protect [...]

*Read More...*


----------

